# Puppy Growls



## Kswift49 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,

Mostyn has been falling asleep in my bed for cuddles at night and I transfer him to his crate after 15-30 minutes. 
This evening I was taken aback while trying to pick him up because he started to growl. I am very shocked by this behavior because my other 2 Vs never did this.
How can I prevent this from happening again?


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

chilli was growiling on us when we were trying to move her when she was a sleep... 
my trainer said that to awoid this behaviour (WHICH IS NOT AGRESSIVE AT THIS STAGE, JUST THEY LOOSING THEIR COMFORT) as a habit always make sure that pup is awake (not half awake  ) 
and also i was told off for transfering her... "pups got legs and they can use it"  and to use a small treat to together with the comand "off" or bed" or "kennel"... later they will fall asleep anyway in 2 secends after getting to bed..

So that was my growling pup stage sorted... it tooks couple of weeks to elimante gwoling .. now at 13mts she doesnt growl anymore when i am pushing or moving her on the bed or sofa to make some space for me but sometimes she makes that grupmy dog noise...

Hope this helps...


----------



## Kswift49 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Chilli Monster

Your advice makes perfect sense...it's just that I'm relishing that puppy stage when one can still pick him up 
2Cute!!!

Thanks,

KSwift49


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

If you haven't read the other posts that discuss why dogs shouldn't sleep in human beds; I suggest you do so. Before it is too late!


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

I absolutely agree with you Linescreamer!!! Dogs shouldnt be in bed... we kept her away from bed for so many months and then one day we thought it will give us some more sleep on Saturday morning if we will let her come to bed and just be quiet.... 2 months and another 5kg later she is big ... taking lots of space and demanding sleeping in bed every night... What idiots we were!!!!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Kobi is in the bed sometimes, in his crate sometimes. It does not seem to really bother him, although he doesn't go to the crate willingly. Once he is in there, he passes out WAY faster than me.

If he sleeps in my bed he usually tries to bring his loudest, most annoying toy with him. So after 15 minutes I get up and throw it into the other room. I always sleep better when he is in his crate


----------



## bwilson7286 (Jan 28, 2011)

We got our Lucas when he was 10 wks old, he's now 8 months old, when he is sleeping and we go to move him or love on him he will growl, we have ask people what could make him act like that and we were told that we're messing with his comfort zone, so to keep him from acting like that, we will do the treat thing or just use a happy high pitch voice. that seems to work, depends on how comfortable he is i guess.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ha - just posted a similar question but Ruby was growling when moving her off the couch. Crazy how similar they are being brother and sister. Ruby got her couch privileges revoked and we now call her to go in her crate and she walks right in. 

Ruby has a pet bed and that is where she hangs while we are on the couch. We will never allow her in our bed. First of all, she snores and I am a light sleeper and I let the cats get the bed. They have seniority


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

bwilson7286 said:


> We got our Lucas when he was 10 wks old, he's now 8 months old, when he is sleeping and we go to move him or love on him he will growl, we have ask people what could make him act like that and we were told that we're messing with his comfort zone, so to keep him from acting like that, we will do the treat thing or just use a happy high pitch voice. that seems to work, depends on how comfortable he is i guess.


Lucas is a very smart dog!  He is also the king of the castle.  He has trained you well. I am waiting to read the post that states "We got tired of fighting with the dog so, we just sleep in the crate; it's easier!  ;D


----------



## Kswift49 (Jan 22, 2011)

RubyRoo said:


> Ha - just posted a similar question but Ruby was growling when moving her off the couch. Crazy how similar they are being brother and sister. Ruby got her couch privileges revoked and we now call her to go in her crate and she walks right in.
> 
> Ruby has a pet bed and that is where she hangs while we are on the couch. We will never allow her in our bed. First of all, she snores and I am a light sleeper and I let the cats get the bed. They have seniority


How is Ruby dealing with the cats?? I have cats as well...


----------

